

Leaked 10.10 Screenshots - mattstrayer
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/2/5771472/leaked-os-x-screenshots

======
hostingfront
They are fake. 9to5mac received the same screenshots 3 months back. Source
[http://www.amongtech.com/leaked-mac-osx-10-10-screenshots-
ar...](http://www.amongtech.com/leaked-mac-osx-10-10-screenshots-are-fake/)

------
thehemingway
as much as I love grainy, portrait pictures of LCDs, aren't we w/i a few hours
of a proper look anyway?

